# keeping mice out??? any suggestions



## lazyday (May 26, 2009)

ive heard of moth balls,..bounce dryer sheet, and of course decon, but doesnt that attract them??? any help i would appreciate


----------



## bobvaughn (Sep 26, 2008)

*Keeping Mice out*

I think I have a mouse...I found some chew marks and shavings by where I had a mouse a few years ago....I put 4 traps in the camper about 10 days ago so far no luck....my underbelly is enclosed...I have been under there with my creeper and I can not figure out where they get in.......:bang:


----------



## lazyday (May 26, 2009)

thanks....yes i knew i had mice..found toilet paper roll chewed and a nest...but i didnt know they were inside...i found my bathroom supply lines that come up through my floor under the sink...were loose..they had a round washer around the lines with screws, but for some reason...the washers got loose...traveling, bumps???...they defin could get through there.....so i took spray insulation foam and plugged up the gaps....ill be dang the next mornign...they had eaten through the insulation foam...ONE night....im thinking they were in the trailer and once we started disrupting it, they wanted out...so thats the way they went!!!..so im ammsuming thats how they got in as well....amazing


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

don't use moth balls. you won't get the smell out. dryer sheets work for me, but you have to change them after they dry out. some say they don't.
try putting steel wool into the holes. they won't eat through that.


----------



## mswillis (Oct 18, 2009)

Use Fresh Cab, I've used it in my boat and classic vehicles now for about 5 years-no problems! It's bits of corn in a scent pouch that has natural oils on it. I believe the active incredient is balsam fir oil. They smell great and actually work. Look for it at tractor dealerships or farm supply stores. Cost is around $13 for a box of 4 packets.


----------



## jetboater (Oct 17, 2009)

I like the glue strips.It's kinda fun to listen to the mice scream when they get stuck to them.Pay back for getting in the trailer to start with.My firm rule is if you come in the trailer,you better bring beer.Never had a mouse bring beer yet,so they get what they deserve.


----------



## dags (Oct 24, 2009)

try spraying a mouth wash, in australia we use a product called listerene yes it does work dags


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

mswillis said:


> Use Fresh Cab, I've used it in my boat and classic vehicles now for about 5 years-no problems! It's bits of corn in a scent pouch that has natural oils on it. I believe the active incredient is balsam fir oil. They smell great and actually work. Look for it at tractor dealerships or farm supply stores. Cost is around $13 for a box of 4 packets.


is that the name of the stuff, cab? i'll check out tractor supply if it is. i found it online and ordered it. i'll give it a try. thanks


----------



## dazoonie (Sep 13, 2009)

Someone told us to use whole cloves to keep the mice away. We have put a handful in baggies and put them throughout our trailer. We've done this for 5 years now and so far, no mice!


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Up date on an old thread. I bought the fresh cab. Put 6 bags around the trailer. Mice ate the peanut butter in the trap right next to a bag of fresh cab. Trap worked good, cab didn't.
I went back to my bounce drier sheets and traps. I had to try the cab. just didn't work along with a lot of other stuff I have tried.


----------

